# auger bearings



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

figured I'd replace the bearings at the ends of the auger shafts on this snowthrow - 831001, one end looks about what I'd expect, the other end looks like the hex head for the end cap is stuck and broken off in the center of the bearing - on that side it also looks like the bearing is different, so not sure if at some point someone modified it with an end cap or bushing, and used a different bearing that caused the hex head from the end cap to eventually break off? Not sure how to get these out - or if anyone has seen the type of issue the one end of the auger had with the bearing seeming different than the other end? If this is beyond me to figure out, who would I hire to do something like replace these bearings and how much could that run me?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

A friend of mine saved me on this. We used a long steel rod to push the old bearings out from the other side. The one end did have a bushing added, which we removed. The auger tube was too big (mushroomed a bit), so we put a few slits in it and tapped it smaller, then welded it closed. Installed onto blower, installed blower onto machine, seems quiter overall to me, so seems like it was worth the effort. I also had a vibration/shaking issue when running up toward full throttle, I googled a bit and ended up just loosening the end plates that hold the auger a little, still snug but not tight, engaged it, ran it to about 1/2 throttle, stopped it, tightened up the bolts on the end plates, and then it seemed to no vibrate and shake at full throttle, figured I'd add that trick to the thread if anyone else runs into the same.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Had to replace the bearings on one of those units a few years back. From what I remember it wasn't the most pleasant thing to do, and the bearings were a bit hard to find. I think the owner finally bought some on eBay and brought them in. Glad to hear you got it going!


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think the replacement bearings were RX84, you can see the # on the bearing in the pictures. That bearing is readily available, it wasn't easy to figure out it would fit for sure before buying.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That number sounds familiar. Trouble was I couldn't find any bearing shops within 30 miles of here that had them or could get them. The one place that did have them wanted an arm and a leg for them. Customer didn't want to pay, so he bought some NOS ones on ebay from somebody. They fit perfectly, so I installed them for him. His dad was really sick at the time and I didn't want to run up the bill any more than absolutely necessary.


----------

